# HILFE: Problem mit JSF examples



## runaway (28. Sep 2006)

Hi zusammen,

bitte helft mir...ich muss mich umbedingt in jsf einarbeiten...
.....hab auch schon gut damit angefangen(buch angefangen zu lesen etc.).
Nun wolle ich die myfaces-examples bei mir zum laufen bekommen doch es will einfach nicht funzen :bahnhof: 

also ich habe sie von der alten myfaces-project site(da auf der neuen keine example files sind):
www.marinschek.com/myfaces/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Download

das ist ne .war -archiv musste es also nur in den webapp ordner meines Tomcat reinkopieren und ihn dann starten...

wenn ich nun die anwendung starte, sprichlocalhost:8080/myfaces-examples/
aufrufe, dann wird nichts angezeigt!!! ->d.h. GARNICHTS keine fehlermeldung nichts.....(leerer seitenquelltext!!!)


Ich hab wirklich überhaupt keine anhung an was das liegt??? :bahnhof: 


BITTE HELFT MIR


liebe grüsse
stefan


----------



## HLX (29. Sep 2006)

Schau mal in deine Tomcat-Logs (Tomcat-Verzeichnis/logs). Beobachte die Tomcat-Konsole beim Start. Der Tomcat protokolliert alle Aktionen, z.B. Installation der Anwendung. Wird die Anwendung installiert? Was gibt die Konsole beim Aufruf der Seite aus?


----------



## runaway (29. Sep 2006)

Hi HLX,

also ich erkenn eigentlich keine fehlermeldung oder ähnliches in den logs, hier mal ein paar in denen etwas drinne steht:

stdout_20060929.log

```
2006-09-29 11:01:11,000 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading standard config net/sourceforge/myfaces/resource/standard-faces-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:01:11,296 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading config jar:file:/C:/programs/programming/Tomcat 5.5/temp/myfaces9527.jar!/META-INF/faces-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:01:11,640 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading config /WEB-INF/examples-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:01:12,109 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener - ServletContext 'C:\programs\programming\Tomcat 5.5\webapps\myfaces-examples\' initialized.
2006-09-29 11:18:09,500 [ContainerBackgroundProcessor[StandardEngine[Catalina]]] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading standard config net/sourceforge/myfaces/resource/standard-faces-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:18:09,671 [ContainerBackgroundProcessor[StandardEngine[Catalina]]] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading config jar:file:/C:/programs/programming/Tomcat 5.5/temp/myfaces9528.jar!/META-INF/faces-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:18:09,796 [ContainerBackgroundProcessor[StandardEngine[Catalina]]] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading config /WEB-INF/examples-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:18:10,281 [ContainerBackgroundProcessor[StandardEngine[Catalina]]] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener - ServletContext 'C:\programs\programming\Tomcat 5.5\webapps\myfaces-examples\' initialized.
2006-09-29 11:18:33,812 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading standard config net/sourceforge/myfaces/resource/standard-faces-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:18:34,031 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading config jar:file:/C:/programs/programming/Tomcat 5.5/temp/myfaces42573.jar!/META-INF/faces-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:18:34,171 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator - Reading config /WEB-INF/examples-config.xml
2006-09-29 11:18:34,625 [Thread-1] INFO  net.sourceforge.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener - ServletContext 'C:\programs\programming\Tomcat 5.5\webapps\myfaces-examples\' initialized.
```

catalina.2006-09-29.log

```
29.09.2006 11:01:06 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
29.09.2006 11:01:06 org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpAprProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-8009
29.09.2006 11:01:06 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 1140 ms
29.09.2006 11:01:06 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
29.09.2006 11:01:06 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.17
29.09.2006 11:01:06 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
29.09.2006 11:01:07 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployWAR
INFO: Deploying web application archive myfaces-examples.war
29.09.2006 11:01:12 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
29.09.2006 11:01:12 org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpAprProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-8009
29.09.2006 11:01:12 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
29.09.2006 11:01:12 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 6266 ms
29.09.2006 11:18:03 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig checkResources
INFO: Undeploying context [/myfaces-examples]
29.09.2006 11:18:04 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployWAR
INFO: Deploying web application archive myfaces-examples.war
29.09.2006 11:18:04 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol pause
INFO: Pausing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
29.09.2006 11:18:04 org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpAprProtocol pause
INFO: Pausing Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-8009
29.09.2006 11:18:05 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService stop
INFO: Stopping service Catalina
29.09.2006 11:18:10 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol destroy
INFO: Stopping Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
29.09.2006 11:18:10 org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpAprProtocol destroy
INFO: Stopping Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-8009
29.09.2006 11:18:32 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
29.09.2006 11:18:32 org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpAprProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-8009
29.09.2006 11:18:32 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 781 ms
29.09.2006 11:18:32 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
29.09.2006 11:18:32 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.17
29.09.2006 11:18:32 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
29.09.2006 11:18:33 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployWAR
INFO: Deploying web application archive myfaces-examples.war
29.09.2006 11:18:35 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
29.09.2006 11:18:35 org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpAprProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-8009
29.09.2006 11:18:35 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
29.09.2006 11:18:35 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 2891 ms
```


also das sind jetzt mal die logs die ich als relevant einstufe, ich hoffe das du damit etwas anfangen kannst....

falls du noch was anderes brauchst dann sag es bitte...


grüsse
stefan


----------



## HLX (29. Sep 2006)

Scheint ja alles da zu sein. Was wird geloggt (Konsole UND Log-Dateien) wenn du das Beispiel aufrufts und die leere Seite auftaucht?


----------



## runaway (1. Okt 2006)

Hi,

also folgendes wird in den logs geloggt wenn ich die anwendung aufrufe:

manager.2006-10-01.log

```
01.10.2006 16:17:03 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: HTMLManager: init: Associated with Deployer 'Catalina:type=Deployer,host=localhost'
01.10.2006 16:17:03 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: HTMLManager: init: Global resources are available
01.10.2006 16:17:03 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: HTMLManager: list: Listing contexts for virtual host 'localhost'
```

also in der normalen console wird mir nichts angezeigt, aber dafür muss ich glaub ich auch einen log4j logger "anmelden" oder, wenn ja wie geht das ungefähr?(nur ganz grob den rest bekomm ich dann schon irgendwie raus...)


Vielen vielen dank jetzt schonmal für deine geopferte zeit :applaus: 

lg stefan


----------



## HLX (2. Okt 2006)

Also immer noch nichts brauchbares.  ???:L 

Vielleicht liegts an der Tomcat-Version. Versuchs mit einem anderen Tomcat oder deploy es mal auf nem aktuellen JBoss, vielleicht spuckt der mehr aus. 

Schau dir auch die Anwendung mal an. Was sollte eigentlich passieren, welche JSP-Seite wird normalerweise aufgerufen...


----------



## runaway (3. Okt 2006)

HI Hlx,

vielen vielen vielen dank!!!!!


hab ne neuere tomcat version genommen(5.5.20) jetzt läuft alles!!!!!
   


danke danke und nochmal danke!


grüsse stefan


----------



## Allen (18. Jul 2007)

I just want to say thank you for taking the time & effort for put this web page together! Please also visit my site:


----------



## Merideth (28. Jul 2007)

Your site is very interesting and usefuls. drug soma buy soma online cheap soma order soma discount soma soma carisoprodol tadalafil cheapest tadalafil generic tadalafil tenaute buy tenaute cheap tenaute tenuate online tramadol tramadol hcl tramadol hydrochloride order tramadol buy tramadol cheap tramadol buy cheap tramadol  Best Regards


----------



## Chapman (18. Aug 2007)

Very interesting site. Hope it will always be alive! buy adipex online buy adipex adipex p adipex cheap levitra  Thanks, bye!


----------



## xvbt ymfxqwbd (25. Sep 2007)

knvzlesod gbtfwksoc fsbywj gjohkl zcqbxf woqf dszkgueq


----------

